# Yall remember FruitCake ?



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Two thumbs up for the Gamewarden & the sheriiffs Dept. They came & arrested him. They found 10 bottles of human urine that he had been putting along my fence line. Here's the picture which will remind you of this idiot.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I remember that thread, and **** that's gross LOL...

Awesome! 

What were the charges?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

justletmein said:


> I remember that thread, and **** that's gross LOL...
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> What were the charges?


Hunter harrasment. I was hunting this AM & fruitcake was driving around in his truck acting like an idiot. Its a long story but I called the warden & 15 minutes later the green truck showed up along with the Grimes County Sheriffs & hauled him off. Opening day the guy FruitCake must of poured urine every where I mean I'd never heard so many deer snorting at one time. The DA will make the final call but I'm sure he will get a big fine & probation. Hopefully, now I can hunt in peace. I hope, if not I will call my new buddy the gamewarden. I will write both dept. & thank them for their services thats for sure.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

haha, that is fantastic!


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Good riddance. Glad they took care of it


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

LMAO..That's crazy...


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Unbelievable!


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

I was wondering what had happened.... tks for the update....


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Gift certificates for a meal also work wonders for your future.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

He'll be back...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i suggest getting some tannerite and target shooting around 9pm.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Paul has a good idea...I've done that and they are appreciated. I think Walker is right...he's an idiot and will probably be back. Might be a good idea to have the Warden on speed dial.

I like osoobsessed's idea too 

TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Paul has a good idea...I've done that and they are appreciated. I think Walker is right...he's an idiot and will probably be back. Might be a good idea to have the Warden on speed dial.
> 
> I like osoobsessed's idea too
> 
> TH


 Yes, the warden is on speed dial. He probably will be back but its gonna get very expensive & jail time. FruitCake was caught in a flat out lie to both the warden & the deputy. They don't like liars trust me. FruitCake said he saw me taken down the yellow tape & wanted the deputy to serve me with a criminal trust passing warning. Guess what I didn't take it down the warden did. Was I served the paper nope the deputy told FC no way your lieing about what you saw.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Yes, the warden is on speed dial. He probably will be back but its gonna get very expensive & jail time. FruitCake was caught in a flat out lie to both the warden & the deputy. They don't like liars trust me. FruitCake said he saw me taken down the yellow tape & wanted the deputy to serve me with a criminal trust passing warning. Guess what I didn't take it down the warden did. Was I served the paper nope the deputy told FC no way your lieing about what you saw.


It just feels good to watch them self destruct doesn't it? Keep up the good fight, I'm sure there will be more to come.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

justletmein said:


> It just feels good to watch them self destruct doesn't it? Keep up the good fight, I'm sure there will be more to come.


 You know the funny part is this guy called the gamewarden on me. He litterally dug his own grave & is now paying for it. I did nothing to start all this. Crazy!! Now he's probably totally mad at me & I havn't done one thing. I mean come on just have fun & go hunting right. I just wanna be left alone thats it. Some people.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Refresh my memory...what started all of this?

TH


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The original post. Man, that guy is coo-coo!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=446625&highlight=fruitcake


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Refresh my memory...what started all of this?
> 
> TH


Yellow tape on the fence line. Guy MF game warden told him the deer live on his place their his deer. He doesn't want me to shoot a deer I guess. Remember one thing FRUITCAKE> I took the tape down the first time guy calls me I didn't answer. Message to me don't take it down its my fence back off. Ok!! I did what he said I didn't take it down the second time the game warden did. He told the deputy that he saw me take it down. The deputy new he was lying because the warden had already told the deputy that he took it down.During this conversation the FC told the deputy that he had to serve me papers for no tresspassing warning on his property. The deputy said he wasn't going to because he lied to him. I never took it down but he swore he saw me do it. 
I think FC is in big trouble. Its not good to lie but its really not good to lie to the officials & get caught. I don't know whats gonna happen but I do know that FC is not liked in Grimes County. The DA will make the call. I can't wait for the results. Next Wed. FC will be in the papers LOL. I read about a guy that lied & got caught. They made him wear a sign stating he was a liar in front of the court house. I'd love to see that.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

RB, he sounds very UNstable! I would be carefull walking in the woods...


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

reminds me of the dog trainer in East Texas that got killed recently in a land dispute. Keep yourself armed and if it gets worse, it might just be easier and safer to move on. How can you enjoy a piece of land not knowing if that nut job is going to jump out from the brush at any second to get some revenge.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

4thbreak said:


> reminds me of the dog trainer in East Texas that got killed recently in a land dispute. Keep yourself armed and if it gets worse, it might just be easier and safer to move on. How can you enjoy a piece of land not knowing if that nut job is going to jump out from the brush at any second to get some revenge.


I'm with ya!! I've been telling the officials that the guy is bipolar & I'm scared he will shoot me. Well, yesterday the warden told me hey Randy that guy is a crazy old man he has mental problems. I told the warden yes I know that I've been trying to tell yall that forever. Honestly, FC should not be allowed to hunt in my mind. But they say he can. I could possibly get killed but atleast I will be killed doing what I've always enjoyed for my whole time here on earth. Who knows I really don't wanna move I've finally got my farm fixed up & I like it here. Hopefully the guy will learn a leason from this. Who knows. I've been hunting with this lately. LOL!!


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

That is great that he got caught. We were driving into town after Saturday mornings hunt and as we passed by the area where you said your farm was it jogged my memory of your original post. I was telling everyone in the truck about what the idiot did with the caution tape and they couldn't believe it. Please post up when you find out what kind of punishment he gets.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

eastmattycjh said:


> That is great that he got caught. We were driving into town after Saturday mornings hunt and as we passed by the area where you said your farm was it jogged my memory of your original post. I was telling everyone in the truck about what the idiot did with the caution tape and they couldn't believe it. Please post up when you find out what kind of punishment he gets.


Come on by I sell veggies & farm fresh eggs, quail,& honey. I'm on HYWY 90 7L is on the entrance gate. I will post up the results for sure. I'm down the road from Chuck Norris. His place is called The Lone Wolf. I'll be very honest & say I Just Want the FC to leave me alone thats it. I'm not a big buck hunter I just like being out in nature & hopefully get some meat. I've always liked eating venision so a spike will work for me.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I wonder with the impending harassment charges if you could be awarded a restraining order?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry, I was reading the initial thread and replied on it... My question was...

So what did he do wrong other than tell the game warden he saw you take the tape down? Does he just not want you to hunt the fence line? Are there any deer on your property other than the ones that jump over the this fence?


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Glad he got caught...*

Good thing he got caught...but the sad thing of it all ...is...he is your neghbor...so...he will be back...hopefully he learned his lesson and will leave you alone.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Is that a sound suppressor on your AR, if so how well does it work?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Be careful as there are some seriously messed up and dangerous freaks on the left like this one...

http://www.worldwaterfowl.com/showthread.php?t=2401

Some are members of EcoTerrorist organizations like the Earth Liberation Front who bomb buildings, vehicles as well as target conservatives and sportsmen, as others are loners along the line of the UniBomber.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Do you have a stand on the fence? Just ciurious


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe he just likes to party ...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> I'm with ya!! I've been telling the officials that the guy is bipolar & I'm scared he will shoot me. Well, yesterday the warden told me hey Randy that guy is a crazy old man he has mental problems. I told the warden yes I know that I've been trying to tell yall that forever. *Honestly, FC should not be allowed to hunt in my mind. But they say he can.* I could possibly get killed but atleast I will be killed doing what I've always enjoyed for my whole time here on earth. Who knows I really don't wanna move I've finally got my farm fixed up & I like it here. Hopefully the guy will learn a leason from this. Who knows. I've been hunting with this lately. LOL!!


 If he's found guilty of hunter harrassment, part of that punishment could be revoking his hunting license for a period of time. If that happens and the guys is a crazy as believed, he'll try to hunt anyway.

If he gets caught, it then becomes poaching with additional penalties, including loss of guns, incarceration, hefty fines, et al.

I am sure he's squarley in the target of the game warden and will probably get the added attention from them for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> Come on by *I sell veggies & farm fresh eggs, quail,& honey.* I'm on HYWY 90 7L is on the entrance gate. I will post up the results for sure. I'm down the road from Chuck Norris. His place is called The Lone Wolf. I'll be very honest & say I Just Want the FC to leave me alone thats it. I'm not a big buck hunter I just like being out in nature & hopefully get some meat. I've always liked eating venision so a spike will work for me.


I'd like to come by and get some veggies and some quail...

This thread and the original have been both entertaining and refreshing to read that FC got arrested. Hope it all works out for you without him going nutso on you or your stuff.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> i suggest getting some tannerite and target shooting around 9pm.


Seems like a lot of your suggestions end in tannerite, not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Somebody needs to email the guy a link to these threads. LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> If he's found guilty of hunter harrassment, part of that punishment could be revoking his hunting license for a period of time. If that happens and the guys is a crazy as believed, he'll try to hunt anyway.
> 
> If he gets caught, it then becomes poaching with additional penalties, including loss of guns, incarceration, hefty fines, et al.
> 
> I am sure he's squarley in the target of the game warden and will probably get the added attention from them for the foreseeable future.


I was out hunting this afternoon & saw I think the warden checking him out. I have giving a key to my back gate to the GW. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

4thbreak said:


> reminds me of the dog trainer in East Texas that got killed recently in a land dispute. Keep yourself armed and if it gets worse, it might just be easier and safer to move on. How can you enjoy a piece of land not knowing if that nut job is going to jump out from the brush at any second to get some revenge.


The dog trainer you're talking about was actually in the same county as Rubberback's place. Probably only about 20 minutes or so.

Rubberback,

Is your place right off of hwy 90? You said by Chuck Norris, are you before or after his place if you're coming from Navasota?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Icetrey said:


> The dog trainer you're talking about was actually in the same county as Rubberback's place. Probably only about 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Rubberback,
> 
> Is your place right off of hwy 90? You said by Chuck Norris, are you before or after his place if you're coming from Navasota?


After about three miles on the right. Farm Fresh Eggs sign in front & 7L over the gate. My phone number is on the sign. I might be in the back so just call me.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bird said:


> I'd like to come by and get some veggies and some quail...
> 
> This thread and the original have been both entertaining and refreshing to read that FC got arrested. Hope it all works out for you without him going nutso on you or your stuff.


Come by if the gates locked I'm probably hunting just call me my numbers on the sign at the front gate.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

big john o said:


> Sorry, I was reading the initial thread and replied on it... My question was...
> 
> So what did he do wrong other than tell the game warden he saw you take the tape down? Does he just not want you to hunt the fence line? Are there any deer on your property other than the ones that jump over the this fence?


Two sides of the property are surrounded by woods. The deer don't live here they jump the fence to eat grass & eat out of my feeders. The deer here aren't muys they just eat good.LOL. I've been hunting here for 7 years & kill a deer every year for meat. I mainly just shoot does & spikes. Last year I killed a 9 point nothing great but he had a big body & lots of meat.I hunted near Lake Houston for 25 years & finally lost the lease & was forced to hunt here. I've never paid to hunt & the prices are too much for a lease. I'm not a big buck hunter I just like the meat. I have only seen one nice buck in 7 years he was 140 B/C. When the ruts on I see deer chasing out in the hay pastures. My stand is smack dab in the middle of a hay field. The blind is 15 ft off the ground. Its a great blind when the does run the bucks out into the fields.


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Ol' fruitcake might have a gun too Be careful!!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Two thumbs up for the Gamewarden & the sheriiffs Dept. They came & arrested him. They found 10 bottles of human urine that he had been putting along my fence line. Here's the picture which will remind you of this idiot.


Still curious. You have a stand/blind on the fence line?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

grayson said:


> Still curious. You have a stand/blind on the fence line?


 He said it was in the middle of his field so I would guess not. More important that your feeder is not positioned in such a fashion that taking a shot would have your bullet crossing said fence line. That is a no-no. And this doesn't sound like the issue either. Sounds like a bitter old fart thinks someone is shooting "his" deer.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

grayson said:


> Still curious. You have a stand/blind on the fence line?


He has stated numerous times: "My stand is smack dab in the middle of a hay field."


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

what a duesche bag! I hope he stays in their for all of deer season


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't condone a thing the guy did. Just wondering if he thought a stand or feeder was too near the fenceline


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> He said it was in the middle of his field so I would guess not. More important that your feeder is not positioned in such a fashion that taking a shot would have your bullet crossing said fence line. That is a no-no. And this doesn't sound like the issue either. Sounds like a bitter old fart thinks someone is shooting "his" deer.


I have two blinds on my property. The game warden has seen both of them & said I'm good to go. I can't shoot a bullet on his property. But his blind is positionrd where he can shoot on my property & game warden didn't make him move it. FC was driving around all morning up & down the fence line. I called the warden & nothing.I'm about to give up & build a golf course on my property & take up golf. I already have the golf cart. Now FC is gonna high fence the one fence line. I need to find out the deal on that. Meaning I don't want him using the existing fence to do this. My father paid for that fence.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

grayson said:


> I don't condone a thing the guy did. Just wondering if he thought a stand or feeder was too near the fenceline[/QUOTE FC has blinds up & down every fence line. You didn't see the tri pod on my fence line. Well, he has four fence lines & every side has more than one blind on each fence line & there positione where he can shoot on all the neighbors property's. GW didn't tell him a thing about that.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

shoal23 said:


> what a duesche bag! I hope he stays in their for all of deer season


He's already out. Someone posted bail. FC is at it again already. Now he's gonns build high fence I think. He was out this morning driving all around the pasture at 720 AM. He shot three times.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well good luck to you on your situation and Stay armed my friend! That guy sounds like a nut job!


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow keep us updated


----------



## TexansFan (Nov 13, 2012)

I hate to ruin your credibility with all of your followers here but as someone with first-hand knowledge of this situation I think I’ll set the record straight. First of all there is not one “crazy old man” that hunts across the fence from you, there are three people that are not crazy and don’t care for your hunting tactics. If you adjust the facts in your little “story” here to the truth I am sure everyone might have a different take. I find it curious that when people have asked over and over if you were hunting the fence line you often just have not responded or flat out lied. Everyone should start out by knowing that you have about 100 acres available for you to hunt that your daddy recently left to you and your siblings, but for some reason you find it necessary to place 2 stands and 2 feeders right up against this fence. Two feeders and 1 blind only a few feet from the fence and the one stand that you didn’t forget to mention here, you describe as in the “middle” of the hayfield. In fact it’s more like 50 or 60 yards from the fence, facing the feeder that is just a few feet off the fence, creating a shooting line going right across onto the property in question in the direction of a deer blind. Could it be that the hunters on the other side of the fence have spent the time and money to feed and put out thousands of pounds of corn? I’m guessing the deer are looking greener on the other side of the fence? I doubt many hunters who pay and take the effort to feed would appreciate a guy who in earlier post described himself as a “meat hunter” who doesn’t like to pay to hunt was perched upon their fence like the border patrol. Who wouldn’t be concerned about the neighbor who has bragged about having their dad’s gun with the silencer so no one can hear him shoot stalking their property line? Just back off and don’t be such a vulcher.
I’m guessing you’re probably shocked about now that someone found your anonymous post here and is calling you out on it. You can talk lots of BS from behind your computer screen. I really thank everyone here should know that there are two sides to every story and since you never dreamed anyone here would call you out on it so you felt free to lie all you wanted. Well I’m calling BS on you and will tell it to your face if you would like me to. (Just don’t bring your Daddy’s AR).
I’m guessing speaks volumes to people how you have resorted to name calling and lying throughout your story. I challenge you to take accurate pictures of where ALL your feeders and stands are and post them here to show everyone how you have strategically placed them. If you feel like you are being a harassed hunter, I assure you that you are not alone.
The good news is that you are right about the high being fence erected between the properties. Now you can be “left alone” as you said you would like to be. But if you didn’t like the caution tape and posted signs I guess maybe you won’t like the fence either… I assume you will not be offering to split the cost like your dad did on the last fence?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Chit just got real! :cheers:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Uh it, it just got real. 



TexansFan said:


> I hate to ruin your credibility with all of your followers here but as someone with first-hand knowledge of this situation I think I'll set the record straight. First of all there is not one "crazy old man" that hunts across the fence from you, there are three people that are not crazy and don't care for your hunting tactics. If you adjust the facts in your little "story" here to the truth I am sure everyone might have a different take. I find it curious that when people have asked over and over if you were hunting the fence line you often just have not responded or flat out lied. Everyone should start out by knowing that you have about 100 acres available for you to hunt that your daddy recently left to you and your siblings, but for some reason you find it necessary to place 2 stands and 2 feeders right up against this fence. Two feeders and 1 blind only a few feet from the fence and the one stand that you didn't forget to mention here, you describe as in the "middle" of the hayfield. In fact it's more like 50 or 60 yards from the fence, facing the feeder that is just a few feet off the fence, creating a shooting line going right across onto the property in question in the direction of a deer blind. Could it be that the hunters on the other side of the fence have spent the time and money to feed and put out thousands of pounds of corn? I'm guessing the deer are looking greener on the other side of the fence? I doubt many hunters who pay and take the effort to feed would appreciate a guy who in earlier post described himself as a "meat hunter" who doesn't like to pay to hunt was perched upon their fence like the border patrol. Who wouldn't be concerned about the neighbor who has bragged about having their dad's gun with the silencer so no one can hear him shoot stalking their property line? Just back off and don't be such a vulcher.
> I'm guessing you're probably shocked about now that someone found your anonymous post here and is calling you out on it. You can talk lots of BS from behind your computer screen. I really thank everyone here should know that there are two sides to every story and since you never dreamed anyone here would call you out on it so you felt free to lie all you wanted. Well I'm calling BS on you and will tell it to your face if you would like me to. (Just don't bring your Daddy's AR).
> I'm guessing speaks volumes to people how you have resorted to name calling and lying throughout your story. I challenge you to take accurate pictures of where ALL your feeders and stands are and post them here to show everyone how you have strategically placed them. If you feel like you are being a harassed hunter, I assure you that you are not alone.
> The good news is that you are right about the high being fence erected between the properties. Now you can be "left alone" as you said you would like to be. But if you didn't like the caution tape and posted signs I guess maybe you won't like the fence either&#8230; I assume you will not be offering to split the cost like your dad did on the last fence?


TF, nobody likes fenceline hunters but seriously we all saw the pics of the yellow tape all over the fence. Really? I've had neighbors setup on the fence and shoot everything that moves too, but there's nothing you can do. Also if you put so much feed and corn out then why would the deer hop the fence to hit his feeders? Maybe they prefer to graze in the grass of his fields? Bottom line is the deer are public property. Spend the money on the high fence, that's the right thing to do... not trashing up the place with yellow tape and leaving jugs of human urine laying around. That's just nasty and childish and doesn't do anything to fix any problems, only makes it worse.

Now, where's my popcorn?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

TexansFan said:


> I hate to ruin your credibility with all of your followers here but as someone with first-hand knowledge of this situation I think I'll set the record straight. First of all there is not one "crazy old man" that hunts across the fence from you, there are three people that are not crazy and don't care for your hunting tactics. If you adjust the facts in your little "story" here to the truth I am sure everyone might have a different take. I find it curious that when people have asked over and over if you were hunting the fence line you often just have not responded or flat out lied. Everyone should start out by knowing that you have about 100 acres available for you to hunt that your daddy recently left to you and your siblings, but for some reason you find it necessary to place 2 stands and 2 feeders right up against this fence. Two feeders and 1 blind only a few feet from the fence and the one stand that you didn't forget to mention here, you describe as in the "middle" of the hayfield. In fact it's more like 50 or 60 yards from the fence, facing the feeder that is just a few feet off the fence, creating a shooting line going right across onto the property in question in the direction of a deer blind. Could it be that the hunters on the other side of the fence have spent the time and money to feed and put out thousands of pounds of corn? I'm guessing the deer are looking greener on the other side of the fence? I doubt many hunters who pay and take the effort to feed would appreciate a guy who in earlier post described himself as a "meat hunter" who doesn't like to pay to hunt was perched upon their fence like the border patrol. Who wouldn't be concerned about the neighbor who has bragged about having their dad's gun with the silencer so no one can hear him shoot stalking their property line? Just back off and don't be such a vulcher.
> I'm guessing you're probably shocked about now that someone found your anonymous post here and is calling you out on it. You can talk lots of BS from behind your computer screen. I really thank everyone here should know that there are two sides to every story and since you never dreamed anyone here would call you out on it so you felt free to lie all you wanted. Well I'm calling BS on you and will tell it to your face if you would like me to. (Just don't bring your Daddy's AR).
> I'm guessing speaks volumes to people how you have resorted to name calling and lying throughout your story. I challenge you to take accurate pictures of where ALL your feeders and stands are and post them here to show everyone how you have strategically placed them. If you feel like you are being a harassed hunter, I assure you that you are not alone.
> The good news is that you are right about the high being fence erected between the properties. Now you can be "left alone" as you said you would like to be. But if you didn't like the caution tape and posted signs I guess maybe you won't like the fence either&#8230; I assume you will not be offering to split the cost like your dad did on the last fence?


Pics? I'd like to see what we're talking about here.


----------



## dbarber22 (May 29, 2012)

This is going to be awesome


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Bottom line is the deer are public property. Spend the money on the high fence, that's the right thing to do... not trashing up the place with yellow tape and leaving jugs of human urine laying around. That's just nasty and childish and doesn't do anything to fix any problems, only makes it worse.
> 
> Now, where's my popcorn?


wurd


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Very interesting....


----------



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

My money is on Mr. Plum with the candle stick!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

TexansFan said:


> I hate to ruin your credibility with all of your followers here but as someone with first-hand knowledge of this situation I think I'll set the record straight. First of all there is not one "crazy old man" that hunts across the fence from you, there are three people that are not crazy and don't care for your hunting tactics. If you adjust the facts in your little "story" here to the truth I am sure everyone might have a different take. I find it curious that when people have asked over and over if you were hunting the fence line you often just have not responded or flat out lied. Everyone should start out by knowing that you have about 100 acres available for you to hunt that your daddy recently left to you and your siblings, but for some reason you find it necessary to place 2 stands and 2 feeders right up against this fence. Two feeders and 1 blind only a few feet from the fence and the one stand that you didn't forget to mention here, you describe as in the "middle" of the hayfield. In fact it's more like 50 or 60 yards from the fence, facing the feeder that is just a few feet off the fence, creating a shooting line going right across onto the property in question in the direction of a deer blind. Could it be that the hunters on the other side of the fence have spent the time and money to feed and put out thousands of pounds of corn? I'm guessing the deer are looking greener on the other side of the fence? I doubt many hunters who pay and take the effort to feed would appreciate a guy who in earlier post described himself as a "meat hunter" who doesn't like to pay to hunt was perched upon their fence like the border patrol. Who wouldn't be concerned about the neighbor who has bragged about having their dad's gun with the silencer so no one can hear him shoot stalking their property line? Just back off and don't be such a vulcher.
> I'm guessing you're probably shocked about now that someone found your anonymous post here and is calling you out on it. You can talk lots of BS from behind your computer screen. I really thank everyone here should know that there are two sides to every story and since you never dreamed anyone here would call you out on it so you felt free to lie all you wanted. Well I'm calling BS on you and will tell it to your face if you would like me to. (Just don't bring your Daddy's AR).
> I'm guessing speaks volumes to people how you have resorted to name calling and lying throughout your story. I challenge you to take accurate pictures of where ALL your feeders and stands are and post them here to show everyone how you have strategically placed them. If you feel like you are being a harassed hunter, I assure you that you are not alone.
> The good news is that you are right about the high being fence erected between the properties. Now you can be "left alone" as you said you would like to be. But if you didn't like the caution tape and posted signs I guess maybe you won't like the fence either&#8230; I assume you will not be offering to split the cost like your dad did on the last fence?


welcome to 2cool Fruitcake!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

TexansFan said:


> I hate to ruin your credibility with all of your followers here but as someone with first-hand knowledge of this situation I think I'll set the record straight. First of all there is not one "crazy old man" that hunts across the fence from you, there are three people that are not crazy and don't care for your hunting tactics. If you adjust the facts in your little "story" here to the truth I am sure everyone might have a different take. I find it curious that when people have asked over and over if you were hunting the fence line you often just have not responded or flat out lied. Everyone should start out by knowing that you have about 100 acres available for you to hunt that your daddy recently left to you and your siblings, but for some reason you find it necessary to place 2 stands and 2 feeders right up against this fence. Two feeders and 1 blind only a few feet from the fence and the one stand that you didn't forget to mention here, you describe as in the "middle" of the hayfield. In fact it's more like 50 or 60 yards from the fence, facing the feeder that is just a few feet off the fence, creating a shooting line going right across onto the property in question in the direction of a deer blind. Could it be that the hunters on the other side of the fence have spent the time and money to feed and put out thousands of pounds of corn? I'm guessing the deer are looking greener on the other side of the fence? I doubt many hunters who pay and take the effort to feed would appreciate a guy who in earlier post described himself as a "meat hunter" who doesn't like to pay to hunt was perched upon their fence like the border patrol. Who wouldn't be concerned about the neighbor who has bragged about having their dad's gun with the silencer so no one can hear him shoot stalking their property line? Just back off and don't be such a vulcher.
> I'm guessing you're probably shocked about now that someone found your anonymous post here and is calling you out on it. You can talk lots of BS from behind your computer screen. I really thank everyone here should know that there are two sides to every story and since you never dreamed anyone here would call you out on it so you felt free to lie all you wanted. Well I'm calling BS on you and will tell it to your face if you would like me to. (Just don't bring your Daddy's AR).
> I'm guessing speaks volumes to people how you have resorted to name calling and lying throughout your story. I challenge you to take accurate pictures of where ALL your feeders and stands are and post them here to show everyone how you have strategically placed them. If you feel like you are being a harassed hunter, I assure you that you are not alone.
> The good news is that you are right about the high being fence erected between the properties. Now you can be "left alone" as you said you would like to be. But if you didn't like the caution tape and posted signs I guess maybe you won't like the fence either&#8230; I assume you will not be offering to split the cost like your dad did on the last fence?


Boom--there is always two side to every story--- Hey rubber how about you Counter???


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

rut-ro said:


> Boom--there is always two side to every story--- Hey rubber how about you Counter???


 Not now, he's movin' blinds!!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

So, you got pics of the OP's setup?






Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Someone got caught.


----------



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

I wish I was a fly on that fence post


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bog1234 said:


> I wish I was a fly on that fence post


If you were a fly on that fence post I could shoot you in the arse from 800 yards. Ah hell, wrong thread nevermind.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I believe the OP was the one also posting up to find high powered Bino's...he should'nt need to powerful of one looking at 60 yards onto someones elses property....Rut-Ro--- Im glad I am not working as a LEO around thier house tonight


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody need a bag?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i'll take the large please...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fruit cake/Texansfan, how do you know this guys story is referring to you? I'm sure there's lots of disputes throughout the state.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

StinkBait said:


> welcome to 2cool Fruitcake!


X2, Lets all give a round of applause to Fruitcake.. Not.:slimer: Now where is that popcorn.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> Fruit cake/Texansfan, how do you know this guys story is referring to you? I'm sure there's lots of disputes throughout the state.


He probably helped fill the urine bottles. lol :work:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

After a long morning I pop onto 2cool for a little relaxation and BAMMM it never fails to disappoint... Love this place... now I'll take butter on mine.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

justletmein said:


> He probably helped fill the urine bottles. lol :work:


 Green

LMAO


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

justletmein said:


> He probably helped fill the urine bottles. lol :work:


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Fruit cake/Texansfan, how do you know this guys story is referring to you? I'm sure there's lots of disputes throughout the state.


He gave exact directions to his property, in an earlier post.

Another great episode of,"As the Urine Bottle Turns".


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

If I were Texanfan I would poop in a bag and light it near his front gate....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bronco1 said:


> He gave exact directions to his property, in an earlier post.
> 
> Another great episode of,"As the Urine Bottle Turns".


Missed that, noted.
Excuse me, I've been drowning myself with water lately


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I bet Rubber is out there trying to move stands while TF is taking pics... this is going to get really good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

texanfan, you stated every reason you don't like it that really you have no control over and it is his every right.. the one reason you did not state is the only one you have any recourse with and that is his blind and feeder allowing a bullet to cross the fence into your property... the GW should be able to easily deduce that and rearrange the hunting setup surely? i.e. blind on fence and feeder into his property... 

you never know where lightning may strike, stuff can just catch fire and burn down in a flash when you least expect it...

why would your owner have been arrested as the original #1 post on this thread stated?

being a new poster texanfan may not be able to post but once every 5+ hours or whatever it is.. we'll hear back from him later tonight maybe.. LOL


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> texanfan, you stated every reason you don't like it that really you have no control over and it is his every right.. the one reason you did not state is the only one you have any recourse with and that is his blind and feeder allowing a bullet to cross the fence into your property... the GW should be able to easily deduce that and rearrange the hunting setup surely? why would your owner have been arrested as the original #1 post on this thread stated?
> 
> being a new poster texanfan may not be able to post but once every 5+ hours or whatever it is.. we'll hear back from him later tonight maybe.. LOL


 This is too good to limit his posts now.

I motion to have the newbie post limit lifted!!! 

Instant classic.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Great, I was getting bored.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> being a new poster texanfan may not be able to post but once every 5+ hours or whatever it is.. we'll hear back from him later tonight maybe.. LOL


Is that true, really? Somebody PM Mont, we need this guy to post some more before the popcorn runs out.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yes, new posters are limited by alot of time in case it is someone grabbing a burn to come on here and whine about being banned.. they've done that before.. LOL

i'm sure they can read.. post an email or phone number for texanfan to call you and you to can be a big poppa of the hunting board relaying the action for us


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

justletmein said:


> Is that true, really? Somebody PM Mont, we need this guy to post some more before the popcorn runs out.


Really...I've got lots of stuff to do but can't seem to do it in anticipation of the next post on this thread!!


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Quick, can we get a satellite fly-over with some good real-time pics ? Anyone have friends in high places in the military ?? Or maybe know someone that sleeps with the CIA director that might be able to confince him to redirect a satellite ?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Brian P. said:


> Quick, can we get a satellite fly-over with some good real-time pics ? Anyone have friends in high places in the military ?? Or maybe know someone that sleeps with the CIA director that might be able to confince him to redirect a satellite ?


Google Earth will have imagery from a few months back, we're good. Now somebody plugin the coordinates??? Just look for the bright yellow fence. LOL


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Two sides to every story. Lets hear both sides completely and we will come out and hunt both sides and figure out what happened. That's the only logical way is for us to go hunting. Gonna get very interesting now!


----------



## TexansFan (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not going to go back and forth here with a bunch of he said, she said but just take everything with you have heard here with a grain of salt. I promise you this story has been filled with half truths and flat out lies. The fact is that the OP is not the great guy and innocent victim he has portrayed. He has a history and has done things that he will never admit to you here and I'm not even going to be the guy to put anything on here.

This is the set up and I think it speaks for it's self. I am surprised such a pure sportsman would hunt like that. If you think that's the right way to hunt, then I wonder who taught you to hunt.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TexansFan said:


> I hate to ruin your credibility with all of your followers here but as someone with first-hand knowledge of this situation I think I'll set the record straight. First of all there is not one "crazy old man" that hunts across the fence from you, there are three people that are not crazy and don't care for your hunting tactics. If you adjust the facts in your little "story" here to the truth I am sure everyone might have a different take. I find it curious that when people have asked over and over if you were hunting the fence line you often just have not responded or flat out lied. Everyone should start out by knowing that you have about 100 acres available for you to hunt that your daddy recently left to you and your siblings, but for some reason you find it necessary to place 2 stands and 2 feeders right up against this fence. Two feeders and 1 blind only a few feet from the fence and the one stand that you didn't forget to mention here, you describe as in the "middle" of the hayfield. In fact it's more like 50 or 60 yards from the fence, facing the feeder that is just a few feet off the fence, creating a shooting line going right across onto the property in question in the direction of a deer blind. Could it be that the hunters on the other side of the fence have spent the time and money to feed and put out thousands of pounds of corn? I'm guessing the deer are looking greener on the other side of the fence? I doubt many hunters who pay and take the effort to feed would appreciate a guy who in earlier post described himself as a "meat hunter" who doesn't like to pay to hunt was perched upon their fence like the border patrol. Who wouldn't be concerned about the neighbor who has bragged about having their dad's gun with the silencer so no one can hear him shoot stalking their property line? Just back off and don't be such a vulcher.
> I'm guessing you're probably shocked about now that someone found your anonymous post here and is calling you out on it. You can talk lots of BS from behind your computer screen. I really thank everyone here should know that there are two sides to every story and since you never dreamed anyone here would call you out on it so you felt free to lie all you wanted. Well I'm calling BS on you and will tell it to your face if you would like me to. (Just don't bring your Daddy's AR).
> I'm guessing speaks volumes to people how you have resorted to name calling and lying throughout your story. I challenge you to take accurate pictures of where ALL your feeders and stands are and post them here to show everyone how you have strategically placed them. If you feel like you are being a harassed hunter, I assure you that you are not alone.
> The good news is that you are right about the high being fence erected between the properties. Now you can be "left alone" as you said you would like to be. But if you didn't like the caution tape and posted signs I guess maybe you won't like the fence either&#8230; I assume you will not be offering to split the cost like your dad did on the last fence?


 My dads gun I just got the gun. The suppressor was purchsed to kill hogs but its now legal to hunt with. The warden saw the gun & the suppressor. I feed the deer pretty much all year long. My dad didn't split the cost he bought the fence . Yea, right strategically placed. His blinds are stategically placed all up & down every fence line. Heck, I think there's three blinds that are placed on the fence line of a new neighborhood.I never called the warden he did. The warden came over & took the tape down & he lied & said I took it down. Then the guy MF the game warden. I'd say thats not a good idea. He can high fence his eighty acres have at it. Its about 10 grand a mile to high fence it. Then you really gotta know your shhhiiiii to control the animals in such a small acreage. This guy has criminal trespassing warrants from everyone around him but the new neighborhood. I'd say he's not very well liked in Grimes County. Why would I pay half to high fence it ? I think my dad was being a nice guy by paying for the fence. Heck we don't have any cows & I believe at that time there was cows on the other property. Your right I don't wanna spend money on a lease why should I.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The person on your side of the fence is the one who got cold oatmeal and toast downtown.... Given this fact, I would say you dont have a pot to pizz in and need to take your cheet somewhere else...


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> texanfan, you stated every reason you don't like it that really you have no control over and it is his every right.. the one reason you did not state is the only one you have any recourse with and that is his blind and feeder allowing a bullet to cross the fence into your property... the GW should be able to easily deduce that and rearrange the hunting setup surely? i.e. blind on fence and feeder into his property...


X2. OP stated that the GW had already been on property to assess the situation, then Fruitcake gets arrested. Has new guy admitted yet to how many ounces he contributed to the country time lemonade collection? Could he be able to tell by taste how much is his, or would DNA testing be in order? Was new guy the guy who bailed out FC? Oh, the suspense of it all...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Dang it Rubberback was lurking earlier but I guess he is really moving blinds now... or filling up his own bottles.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

rut-ro said:


> Dang it Rubberback was lurking earlier but I guess he is really moving blinds now... or filling up his own bottles.


shows they're both here


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I was wondering, who cares if he puts a bunch of ribbon and **** on the fence line??? Wouldn't bother me ONE BIT. 

Then again, I don't have my feeder leg tied to the t posts of the fence line. 

That google earth pic says a lot.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> I was wondering, who cares if he puts a bunch of ribbon and **** on the fence line??? Wouldn't bother me ONE BIT.
> 
> Then again, I don't have my feeder leg tied to the t posts of the fence line.
> 
> That google earth pic says a lot.


True dat


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

as the GW pointed out to myself and my uncle a couple years back when a new owner setup a blind right on the fence (i could touch it with my hand just leaning)....there is nothing you guys can do to each other legally, it is their property, ours is ours....now, we did talk with the neighbor, he said he wasn't hunting the blind, except maybe once in a while when they didn't have enough for a guest or something, but they did position it to where they cannot shoot onto my uncle's property...we all shook hands and it's been great ever since...

funny what a "deer" will do to some adults here....

i do wonder though, why bottle up human urine, you guys take some "showers" out at the rancho?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that setup is hunting the brush that he has... and shots will not cross your fence.. sorry, you are out of luck telling him to take a hike.. time to find a new lease for you without such close quarters.. it is what it is...

deer stand 2 is tricky though... it could be over the fence shooting.. but the GW should have assessed the situation


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

rut-ro said:


> Dang it Rubberback was lurking earlier but I guess he is really moving blinds now... or filling up his own bottles.


See post 89


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

this is much more entertaining than all of the guys down in the jungle *****in about obama


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What a waste of time. Why do folks even put this type of stuff on this board. Besdies I never got any popcorn..
Reminds me of being a very young kid "you hit me first".. Hilarious


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

TKoenig said:


> this is much more entertaining than all of the guys down in the jungle *****in about obama





CHARLIE said:


> What a waste of time. Why do folks even put this type of stuff on this board. Besdies I never got any popcorn..


SAYS I GOTTA SPREAD IT FIRST! :clover:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Human urine is a DUMB idea. Rookie stuff. Guys in the know use Cougar Pisss.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

****, what's all thge fuss about?!?!?

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 64 (31 members and 33 guests)


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> That google earth pic says a lot.


I see pins on a map, but can't see anything on the ground that looks manmade? Granted, the placement of the pins makes for a sensible set-up.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jtupper said:


> ****, what's all thge fuss about?!?!?
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 64 (31 members and 33 guests)


the Texans.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

GPS coordinates are on the bottom of the image. I'm going to drive out there and check it out. Be right back.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Found it


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

TXFPCOACH said:


> Found it


That's funny right there!!! Greenies to ya


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL ^^


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> GPS coordinates are on the bottom of the image. I'm going to drive out there and check it out. Be right back.


Punch them in and look at the bigger view. I can see why he'd want to be in closer proximity to that fence. Looks like all the cover is on the property that Texan fan is hunting and the property to the Southwest.

Did I mention this is a classic thread?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Definite late candidate for thread of the year... it would have been a real treat if TF would have come in under the handle of "fruitcake".


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Punch them in and look at the bigger view. I can see why he'd want to be in closer proximity to that fence. Looks like all the cover is on the property that Texan fan is hunting and the property to the Southwest.
> 
> Did I mention this is a classic thread?


Did that 10 minutes ago. Yep. Appears the OP is a fence line hunter. :headknock


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Punch them in and look at the bigger view. I can see why he'd want to be in closer proximity to that fence. Looks like all the cover is on the property that Texan fan is hunting and the property to the Southwest.
> 
> Did I mention this is a classic thread?


For the group.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TXFPCOACH said:


> Found it


http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8275066/fence-dispute

not the first time anyone ****** the bushes


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Very funny and sounds like a bad situation on both sides of the fence. Poor deer!
Like said earlier though, it seems only one side has been hauled to the pokey and that's quite telling.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TexansFan said:


> I'm not going to go back and forth here with a bunch of he said, she said but just take everything with you have heard here with a grain of salt. I promise you this story has been filled with half truths and flat out lies. The fact is that the OP is not the great guy and innocent victim he has portrayed. He has a history and has done things that he will never admit to you here and I'm not even going to be the guy to put anything on here.
> 
> This is the set up and I think it speaks for it's self. I am surprised such a pure sportsman would hunt like that. If you think that's the right way to hunt, then I wonder who taught you to hunt.


Now show us where his stands are on the new neighborhood. I hunt the blind in the field & can't even see those feeders. The stand your showing you can only see my proberty there's no way to shoot on the other proberty. You can say what you want but why did he go to jail & why didn't the warden tell me to move my blinds? I've been hunting for 51 years & learned it from my father. My son wanted to hunt where your showing. I told my son it wasn't a good idea so my son asked him if he could he said no problem heck if you see a deer on whoever's property shoot it. I told my son don't do that. I've never hunted in that stand my son did but that was two years ago.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Hard to believe they even waste their time:

3 miles from Chuck Norris I doubt there's a deer within 25 miles of Chuck Norris?

Chuck Norris does not hunt because the word hunting infers the probability of failure. Chuck Norris goes killing.


Maybe Chuck Norris put up the tape to warn both sides he was in the area?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

This thread has it all... poop, urine, a fruitcake that goes to jail, a gamewarden, yellow tape, a fence hunter, google maps and then a fruitcake that comes to fruition as Texansfan...I think how can it get any better and then BAMM a Chuck Norris reference. YEEEEESSSSSSSSS.:cheers:


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> GPS coordinates are on the bottom of the image. I'm going to drive out there and check it out. Be right back.


What'd you find? You didn't stop at any lemonade stands nearby, did you?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Let me tell you I started this thread because this guy has caused me nothing but problems. Its funny because I have never done one thing to him. As stated I just want to be left alone. I could tell yall story's that would curl your toes. I do know one thing he does not own those deer the state of Texas does. I don't care if he feeds them 10 million dollars worth of feed thats his choice. I don't have to feed them but I do I like my venision grain fed just like my beef. There's no law that says well hey yall I feed these deer so there mine. BULL!! I want who ever this guy is to show all his blinds & where there located. Up & down every stinkin fence line he thinks he owns. Come on big boy show your stuff. Since I've been hunting up here there's never been more than two hunters here & most of the time just me. I'm not hurting the hunting trust me. He's right I'm a meat hunter. I can tell you one thing the ratio up here is so wacked. Its probably 10 does to one buck. He should like me I mainly only shoot does are spikes. I put my blind in the middle of the feild because the does run the bucks out into the feilds & I love to watch them chase each other.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

So, let's envision a 10-pt, 140'ish walking on top of that fence line.... over/under on number of holes he ends up with ?? some coming from the left, some coming from the right..... 4.5 ??


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking at the aerial map, the OP is hunting his property exactly the way I'd do it. After all, it is his land right up to the fence.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Brian P. said:


> So, let's envision a 10-pt, 140'ish walking on top of that fence line.... over/under on number of holes he ends up with ?? some coming from the left, some coming from the right..... 4.5 ??


I think it'd fall over dead without being shot, from the smell of the rotten urine. Either that or blown to smithereens from the claymore boobie traps fruitcake ends up putting out.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Can you imagine how this siutation would be handled?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

justletmein said:


> I think it'd fall over dead without being shot, from the smell of the rotten urine. Either that or blown to smithereens from the claymore boobie traps fruitcake ends up putting out.


 And to think the Hatfield / McCoy feud began over a dead hog.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Why in the world would you have 2 setups like that????


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> Why in the world would you have 2 setups like that????


 My guess is there are 2 primary fence crossings, hence the feeder placements. I suspect only deer that get shot from @ the feeders are from the blind mearest the fenceline

It would actually be illegal to shoot towards the feeders from the blind in the field since that is a different property.

That's just my guess.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Just heard TF/FC installed the new Fenceline 2000 neighbor deterent system


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> Why in the world would you have 2 setups like that????


My more serious 2 cents if and this is a big if based on the tone of this thread I was hunting this little piece of earth I could see having a stand in the brush line facing the feeders just like he has for deer moving through the area. The big issue then is what does the deer due once it is hit? if it runs south 10 feet obviously there is no way the folks sharing the fence line are going to come to an agreement so the deer can be recovered

The one in the pasture could just as easilly be to hunt to the north, north east and north west for any deer crossing the pasture or moving between the smaller cover.

Now is that the case, only OP and FC know


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

TXFPCOACH said:


> Can you imagine how this siutation would be handled?


Haha that's terrible


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Looking at the aerial map, the OP is hunting his property exactly the way I'd do it. After all, it is his land right up to the fence.


Amen!! I can't & won't shoot on his property. Its set up where I can't. But all his blinds are set up where he can shoot right towards the new neighborhood. There's people living over there I'm suprised the game warden didn't tell him to move them. I'm on hay fields & surrounded by woods on two sides use to be three sides but not since they put in HOLLAND RIDGE which borders his land & he has three blinds right on that fence line. He won't show you but I can legally go over & take pictures but I thought he would show you. Guess, its ok for him to do whatever he wants. Thats cool. I think he should just go hunting. Yellow tape, urine I never learned to hunt like that & won't ever do that. I'd rather have conversation like hey man did you get one what did you see? Thats hunting.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I thought you said your stand was in the middle of the field? So the deer you are hunting come from directly over the fence that is being flagged and/or pee'd on and you are upset because FC is disrupting your hunting from his side of the fence? My suggestion is to go find another fenceline to hunt...


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

big john o said:


> I thought you said your stand was in the middle of the field? So the deer you are hunting come from directly over the fence that is being flagged and/or pee'd on and you are upset because FC is disrupting your hunting from his side of the fence? My suggestion is to go find another fenceline to hunt...


Should he not be allowed to hunt deer that come from the other property onto his?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Seems like the fix would be to split the price of a high fence, even though I hate pen hunting, fencing one side seems like a good way to keep the peace. Sad, but seems like a high fence is sometimes the only answer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I would plant a xtra lrg food plot in the middle of that hayfield n forget the feeders, hunt the woods or fenceline n catch m commn and going, wouldn't worry whats on the otherside, you'd be shooting onto your property....WW


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Yall still crying over deer, Duck Dynasty marathon is on people!

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Okay start a new thread if anyone gets shot, put into jail or is eaten by a big snake.

TH


----------

